# A few photos from the Spey.



## Capt Lightning (Sep 12, 2016)

Back from a few days away, walking parts of the Speyside way.  A bit of a misnomer as the footpath only roughly follows the path of the river.  Had a look into the Dolphin centre at Spey Bay, but didn't see any dolphins. In fact there are much better  places to watch them.  We did see an otter and a seal trying to catch  a salmon.  It got away.

Anyway, here are a few pics....

The Bow Fiddle rock at Portnockie..


A fisheries protection vessel patrolling the area...



View from the Dolphin centre across the river to Garmouth and Kingston.



A swan on the Spey..



The old railway bridge  linking Spey Bay to Garmouth - now a footpath / cycle route.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 12, 2016)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

Lovely shots, Capt.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

The Bow Fiddle is really interesting and weird! It looks like the weather might have warmish too?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Capt.  Nice pics.


----------



## Carla (Sep 12, 2016)

Neat rock formation! Nice pics, thanks for sharing with us.


----------

